# 1953 bear grizzly recurve



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

I have a 1953 bear grizzly bow. It is tapped for sites rest and stablizer. I have had this bow for 25 years and just wonder if it is worth any thing.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

:nod:


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you sure it was made in 1953, most models are marked with that year as the patent date, common mistake.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

CAPTJJ said:


> Are you sure it was made in 1953, most models are marked with that year as the patent date, common mistake.


True. Do a search for 'How To Date Your Fred Bear Bow' if your unsure.

Grizzly Static Recurve 1949-1957
Grizzly Recurve 1958-1978


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Only mentioned because I see it happen a lot on eBay.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Post a couple of clear pictures of your bow and we will be able to tell you the year.

Also, almost certainly any post factory holes drilled in the bow will drastically devalue it.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

On the bottom limb has Canada patent date of 1953. Bow has a silver bear disk in riser. The holes are post sale drilled buy the dealer the old owner bought it from. I have had the bow for 25 years and just looked at it today for the first time in 10 years or so. I forgot I even had the bow .The bow was made in Grayling michigan


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like a '71 or '72.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

went on line and found that the bow is a 71 or 72 from the info I saw but, I saw that the bear Kodiak is maybe 1950's or 60's has the flush bear in the riser on top limb has bear glass powered.Has leather grip has copper coin in riser serial number on Kodiak is E959L LOCATED ON THE LEFT LOWER SIDE OF THE RISER


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Kind of confused by your last post. Is it a Grizzly or Kodiak? The Kodiak would be a 1959 or 60. If it has red and white overlays on handle and limb tips 1959 black and white 1960. 

The 71 and 72 Grizzlies were 58" AMO had black glass back and belly. If the Grizzly silkscreen is facing you when held to shoot [belly] 1972 If it is on the opposite side [back] 1971.


----------



## coryj (Dec 26, 2006)

Big Country said:


> Post a couple of clear pictures of your bow and we will be able to tell you the year.
> 
> Also, almost certainly any post factory holes drilled in the bow will drastically devalue it.


Detailed pictures will tell the tale. I cringe every time I see an old bow drilled for a quiver bracket or sights. Even the factory stabilizer bushing on later bears makes me a little sad. Where are you in PA?


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

I live in Fayetteville,pa about 19 miles from the maryland border
I also have an Pearson take down recurve,which I have no idea what year it is.
I will get some photos of all 3 bows soon.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

A 59 or 60 Kodiak is very valuable to collectors.Pics!


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

I tried to up load photos from my computer from a file I created but they would up load to archery talk.
If any one is interested in seeing photos of bows,send me an email and I will attach to the mail
My email. [email protected]


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

I had a email from some one who looked at my post. I have a 72 grizzly and the other is a 1959 kodiak
Now my question is solved


----------

